# Solved: Connecting to local Server (easyphp) over LAN



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

On my main machine (192.168.0.3, running XP)), I am running EasyPHP (easyphp.org) web server, which on the main machine I can access fine at http://localhost

I want to now connect to that server from another computer (192.168.0.5, running Vista) on my local network.

I can ping 192.168.0.3 perfectly well from 192.168.0.5 and browse through Window's Network Explorer.

However http://192.168.0.3 returns Page Load Error / Connection Interrupted / This document contains no data.

So, I figure the EasyPHP server isn't watching on the PC's Ip address (only localhost).

What step have I missed to be able to connect to the web server from the network?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Solved by adding a new LISTEN line to the apache config file to listen for the ip


----------

